# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Вызов данных таблицы значений из одной процедуры в другую!

## zarina24

Подскажите пожалуйста,  
как получить данные  ТаблицыЗначений находящейся в одной процедуре из другой процедуры? Примеров не попалось, к сожалению.. 
        Эти две процедуры в одном модуле. 7.7, ТиС.
Модуль: Форма списка для подбора (Справочник - Номенклатура)
Цены измененные пользователем через эту форму в разных позициях Номенклатуры, в процедуре ДобавитьОднуПозицию(), сохраняются в ТаблицеЗначений записью с полями: Номенклатура – ЦенаСтарая – ЦенаНовая. 
        Идея в том чтоб при закрытии этой формы в процедуре ПриЗакрытии() из данных упомянутой выше ТаблицыЗначений строился некий список (и выводился пользователю) с выделением измененных цен Номенклатуры.

----------


## Balu203

Чтобы ТЗ была видна в любых процедурах модуля, нужно сделать переменную, в которой лежит ТЗ глобальной


```
Перем м_ТЗ;

Процедура Заполнить()
     м_ТЗ = СоздатьОбъект("ТаблицаЗначений");
КонецПроцедуры
//======================================================================
Процедура Показать()
     м_ТЗ.ВыбратьСтроку();
КонецПроцедуры // Показать 
```

----------

